# fm3 visa to teach french



## fab4004 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

I found a job in mexico as a French Teacher.

I wanted to know if migracion will give me the fm3 even if I don't have any certificate of teaching french as a second language or something like that.

I speak and Write French,English and Spanish.

The school told me that they will help me get the fm3.
thanks a lot


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM will probably give you the working permission on your FM3, since the school will cooperate in establishing their need for your 'unique services'.
Contratulations on finding a position.


----------



## fab4004 (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks a lot !
and some tip on what documents to bring before leaving canada ?

thank you !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Documents for fm3*



fab4004 said:


> thanks a lot !
> and some tip on what documents to bring before leaving canada ?
> 
> thank you !


You will need your passport, FMT, birth cirtificate, cash, proof of residence in Mexico (utility bills, deed, rental contract, etc.)


----------



## fab4004 (Jun 15, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need your passport, FMT, birth cirtificate, cash, proof of residence in Mexico (utility bills, deed, rental contract, etc.)


but about my diplomas? 

should I go to the mexico consulate here to get them translated eveything that I have is in French.

thanks


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

contact your local mexican councelate office.... they will give you the list of documents you need from your future employer....

if you go into mexico with an fmt, it will take you 3 to 4 weeks to get your fm3.

you should see if you can get it while in canada... getting the mexican documents from your future employer through email or if they need to be certified .. through DHL.


----------

